# Vintage Campagnolo Pedals



## scrubbinrims (Aug 9, 2022)

Acquired loose and not my focus,,,thought I'd try the market here first.
Chris


----------



## fattyre (Aug 9, 2022)

Metal or plastic end caps?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 9, 2022)

Quite certain they are metal so let's go with that assumption and I'll correct myself if not


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2022)

$100

Is the threaded portion of the spindles,
10mm or 12mm?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> $100
> 
> Is the threaded portion of the spindles,
> 10mm or 12mm?



10 mm
Thanks for the offer Marty and I'd sell them for that if still the size you need and no other bids.
Closing offers Friday 5 pm EST


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2022)

Ok, thanks, Chris.
Unfortunately for me, 10mm is the first generation pedal that was used with the 1st generation Crankset, that had the dust caps behind the pedal hole.
1958 year only.
Super desirable for the guy with that Crankset, but unfortunately that isn’t me.
In 1959 Campagnolo eliminated the decorative dust cap, to provide more perch for the pedals thread engagement, and extended the thread portion of the pedal to 12mm.
That is the version I’m looking for.
1959/60
With that said, if nobody else wants them, and my bid is still good, I’ll still take them anyway.
You never know, when a 58 model year bike will come into your future.
Thanks for making these available.

Marty


----------

